

Bacon linked to pancreatic cancer - taggers
http://www.planettechnews.com/medicine/item460

======
tosseraccount
Of course, beware of the correlation therefore causation fallacy. It could be
that people that chow on "processed meats" eating a lot of ... lets say ...
sweets and it's sugar that's really causing pancreas problems. Maybe Steve
Jobs' "fruitarian" style did him in. Fructose is Murder? Doesn't quite have a
ring to it.

------
symkat
These types of articles always remind me of "The Science News Cycle":
<http://www.phdcomics.com/comics/archive.php?comicid=1174>

------
taggers
subed this to reddit and they acused me of trolling

